Ask HN: Why are stackoverflow so tough? - erkanerol
======
Double_a_92
Because otherwise it ends up like /r/learnprogramming with questions like
"What's the best langauge?" and "How can I make this <complex project idea>
without experience?"

Maybe they should add a "casual area" where anything can be asked without
strict rules and a more friendly discussion. If it leads to some good
knowledge exchange somebody could pick it up and make a "formal" question &
answers out of it. Otherwise it just gets deleted after some time.

------
noncoml
Can you elaborate?

